# Marine Diesel Engine History



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

For anyone interested in a good read on diesels -- or to re-kindle old memories, download this from the below site:

http://www.cimac.com/cms/upload/history/Dragsted_History_Booklet_2013.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

A very good on-line reference.
Hours of browsing in those drawings.


----------



## berbex (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi alaric, You may be interested in an old thread, re Sulzers from some 45 years ago; here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=9912

Here's where one piston ended. Never thought I'd see one again:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kecko/9240580488


----------

